# Weathering Powders released from Kromlech!



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Something entirely different and new, I've got for you today. We have decided to broaden our range of products and release a set of weathering powders. Even though, this is our first non miniature product, they are by no means an experiment. We have checked a lot of various formulations and raw materials to come up with a set of pigments that will both be of great quality and also available at an affordable price. While the latter, I'd like to leave to your judgement, I can personally vouch for the very high standard of these powders. As a modeller, I have been playing with them for the past couple of months and honestly was very happy with the coverage they provide, as well as the 'grip' they maintain on the model's surface. Linky to our ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.com/Kromlech-Bit...73353012&_sid=137867022&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322










Hope you'll enjoy using them!

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Do any of these come with a spare grenade?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. seems a decent array of colours, but i'd have to see them in effect on some models to judge them without getting to try them for myself.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest sending out some test kits to review sites or even folks who post here alot to show how well the product works. Midge913 works with me on my site but there are a lot of really talented painters who would give the heretics a good review.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks cool but would really need to see it on a model before and after for me to buy.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If I buy them all at once, do I get a spare grenade?

I NEED to know this. Its kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> If I buy them all at once, do I get a spare grenade?
> 
> I NEED to know this. Its kind of a deal breaker.


 Why do you need a grenade?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Archaon18 said:


> Why do you need a grenade?


well if you dont know.....


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Archaon18 said:


> Why do you need a grenade?


Why wouldn't _you_ more to the point?

I'll be piddling round with the FW pigments on my Storm Talon over the next week or so, they seem to work great on my FoW stuff, would be great to try an alternative set though!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

We've decided to go easy on the grenades this time. Would not want to blow the pigments in your face.

We are not done with them yet, tho!!!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Those little piles of powder kinda remind me of my student days....


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I drew the line at black powder..... arguably I drew a line with the white powder as well!


_(see what I did there?!)_


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Those little piles of powder kinda remind me of my student days....


you worked in a bakery while you were a student ?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah....that will do if anyone asks!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I quite like the orange rust and the red rust. They seem a lot brighter than the FW colours, but I would probably need to use them to get a good idea. 

The biggest issues I have with powders is getting a decent fixative. Im not very keen on the Mig one as the powders I have used tends to loose colour when varnished.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'm trying a new holding method over the weekend, not sure how it'll work, but airbrushing a waterbased matt varnish. Hopefully it'll do the trick if it's put on light enough... 

Alternatively it could make a hideous mess...


----------

